# No DC access?



## wasabi (May 31, 2006)

I couldn't get my DC forum all day. Am I the only one?


----------



## Andy M. (May 31, 2006)

No.  The system was down for about 7 hours.


----------



## MJ (May 31, 2006)

Growing pains...


----------



## wasabi (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you for clearing it up for me. I thought it was my computer.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 1, 2006)

No, you weren't the only one.  I could access it sometimes through the "back door" of my e-mail notifications, but all-day yesterday through this morning I couldn't access the site directly.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2006)

I guess we're still growing this morning!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 1, 2006)

lol.. nope you are not alone in your suffering.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 1, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Thank you for clearing it up for me. I thought it was my computer.


 
So did I.....I actually had some free time to play around on here and I couldn't get on.................I was having severe withdrawals


----------



## middie (Jun 1, 2006)

So was I Sizz !!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 1, 2006)

So with all this growing that we did yesterday is there anything new we need to know about?


----------



## MJ (Jun 1, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> So with all this growing that we did yesterday is there anything new we need to know about?


Well... we might grow a little more tomorrow too.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know MJ.   

I guess I'll have to try to find some other way to spend a rainy cold Friday!
lol!


----------



## MJ (Jun 1, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting me know MJ.
> 
> I guess I'll have to try to find some other way to spend a rainy cold Friday!
> lol!


I know that some work is being done with the server, it's just a matter of fine tuning some things. Hang in there Pds!!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll try!   I do have some closets that need cleaning.....


----------



## middie (Jun 1, 2006)

Pds wanna come do mine too ?


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 1, 2006)

shewww glad to see I can get back in here,lol


----------



## pdswife (Jun 2, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Pds wanna come do mine too ?




I'm not sure... got any skeletons in there that I 
should know about??


----------



## middie (Jun 2, 2006)

Ummmmm... no ?????
But if there is I can move
them before you get here !


----------



## pdswife (Jun 2, 2006)

poop!  it's always more fun with skeletons!


----------



## middie (Jun 2, 2006)

Well then in that case I'll leave them in !!!!!!! lol


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jun 4, 2006)

wasabi on5-31-2006 said:


> I couldn't get my DC forum all day. Am I the only one?


me too


Andy M. on 05-31-2006 said:


> No.  The system was down for about 7 hours.





MJ on 05-31-2006 said:


> Growing pains...


what exactly is DC "growing"? Bug fixes? User enhancements? More ways to deliver ads? Enlighten us!


----------



## mudbug (Jun 4, 2006)

oh goody.  It wasn't just me.  boy, did I need you guys and couldn't get thru.  

are we done now?


----------



## marmalady (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm still having trouble getting to the forums from the main page - I'm going in through user CP and clicking on a forum, then I can get in to all of them.


----------



## MJ (Jun 8, 2006)

subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> me too
> 
> 
> what exactly is DC "growing"? Bug fixes? User enhancements? More ways to deliver ads? Enlighten us!


 
DC is "growing" this community. 







We are *not* looking for more ways to deliver ads, but we do have a few new features in the hopper.


----------

